# a little reassurance?



## speedr33per (Apr 19, 2007)

hi guys sorry to post but my mate down south heard a rumour that you had shut down?? or were shutting?
i said bollocks but he has said that you have so tell me im right please?:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Really thats a surprise to hear , We are still here , a little quiet like most people.

Everything is a little cheaper due to the VAT amount reduction.

Looking forward to next year thou plenty to get excited about.

The Abbey Family.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Mark i keep you boys on you toes so your not that quiet


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

To be honest we arent really worried , everyone is quiet it seems , credit crunch and Christmas coming up.

Happy Christmas and a properous New year to current,past and hopefully new customers.

Abbey Team.


----------



## MickyB (Jul 14, 2006)

I was there yesterday for the first time and can report that it appears to be very much business as usual  Thanks again for putting up with my questions for three hours!


----------



## Chilli (Jul 16, 2007)

poss new customer here  I sent an email in ref a rebuild quote a few weeks back on the 33GTR but no reply as yet, could you let me know if you got my email matey?

thanks
Chilli


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Chilli,

who did you send the mail to? 

Please re-send it to me- mark(AT)abbeymotorsport.co.uk


Mark


----------



## sxygirl (Oct 16, 2007)

HI Mark, Glad to hear your not away, which is just as well as the paw car is catching your two( In TA), and were gonna need all the Skylines out there - even just to make the Evo/ scooby lot feel better, by letting them over take us, ( well just occasionally!)!

Team Paw.


----------



## Chilli (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks Mark, quote now received & will get back to you with a date to collect the car if I can't get it down to you..

regards


----------



## Martin S (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Abbey M/S

Got to say a big thanks for sorting the electrics out on my 350GT nearly a couple of weeks ago. Everything's all ok with the car now and next year I'll be back to see you for a full service.

All the Best for the new year


----------

